# Glutenfree tribe, where have you gone??



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Am I overlooking something or have you gone some place else? I was in the middle of writing my introduction post and now it seems the gluten free tribe can't be found ???







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

A search turned up the September thread here, as well as multiple other gluten-free posts in both Nutrition and Good Eating and Allergies. Feel free to start an October tribe in whichever forum, Nutrition or Allergies, best suits your needs.


----------

